# meeting them there mods...



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

ok, would someone please turn on a cyber fan or the air conditioning?

I just finished reading the moderator intro page and I am all flushed...

No one warned me that we have our own 'Shipendales' team runnin this place!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hehehehe. 

Yeah, but even if you make it through auditions and get accepted, it's no cakewalk. It can be brutal and ruthless, and the objectification is so demeaning. 

Then there's the constant pressure. Even after all he'd done, poor CD got a little soft in the middle so they found a replacement and sent him packing out to sea ...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, Sara. Well put.

As a matter of fact *here's some vid of the actual tryout.* "Adrian" (Faster) and "Barney" (JRP) were giving it everything they had.










Turn on those cyber fans indeed.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sarafinadh said:


> ok, would someone please turn on a cyber fan or the air conditioning?
> 
> I just finished reading the moderator intro page and I am all flushed...
> 
> No one warned me that we have our own 'Shipendales' team runnin this place!


HEHEHE! For once, I am speechless!!

- CD


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello there CD - hopefully our paths will cross sooner rather than later; I am going to fly down in December and bum around the norther islands for a bit before going through the canal this season. I finally got a hosted website and put up some more commented pictures, see 2008-2009 Vacation Pictures for the new version.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Zanshin said:


> Hello there CD - hopefully our paths will cross sooner rather than later; I am going to fly down in December and bum around the norther islands for a bit before going through the canal this season. I finally got a hosted website and put up some more commented pictures, see http://www.sv-zanshin.com/Caribbean2008-2008/ for the new version.


For those that have not seen his pics, Znashin ha an awesome gallery here. I have been following it a while. He is a very knowedgeable sailor and knows the areas down there.

He also recently purhcased a beautiful new boat. I believe it may be in the pics. He tried to get a Catalina 400, but it was too fast him, so he had to settle on a Jeauneau 49ds. Poor fellow. HEHE!

Hope we can meet Zan. I am pushing things here to wrap up as quickly as possible. It's stressful and exciting at the same time.

Take care. Thanks for the post. Let's stay in touch.

Brian


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Lol, what I really wanted was a Catamaran, but they wouldn't let me buy one and told me if I just used one BBQ on just one side it might list too much and I wasn't USCG licensed for more than 1 BBQ in any case. The Catalina scared the bejeesus outta me, so I chose the blue 49DS and don't use the sails, I just tie a beach to the front sail and use a smaller hand-towel off the mast for a mainsail.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Zanshin said:


> Lol, what I really wanted was a Catamaran, but they wouldn't let me buy one and told me if I just used one BBQ on just one side it might list too much and I wasn't USCG licensed for more than 1 BBQ in any case. The Catalina scared the bejeesus outta me, so I chose the blue 49DS and don't use the sails, I just tie a beach to the front sail and use a smaller hand-towel off the mast for a mainsail.


If you would have bought the Catalina, it would have come with grill. It increases resale value. And don't let Dog or I2F hear about you wanting a catamaran. Gawd... we'd never hear the end of it...

- CD


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sarafinadh said:


> No one warned me that we have our own 'Shipendales' team runnin this place!


Too funny..... thanks, sara... (I think?)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sarafinadh said:


> ok, would someone please turn on a cyber fan or the air conditioning?
> 
> I just finished reading the moderator intro page and I am all flushed...
> 
> No one warned me that we have our own 'Shipendales' team runnin this place!


Warned you ? We don't give no warnings.

Expect the unexpected.

(bit like the Spanish Inquisition really)


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

Perty Boats, but not empressed with the Hairy chest.. kinda gave me a Shiver  hehehehe


----------

